# Chicago O'Hare Metra Station



## printman2000 (Nov 28, 2010)

I am doing a quick trip to Chicago this week. I may be needing to get from O'Hare to Union Station to catch the Saluki.

I know I can do the CTA blue line, but since I have never ridden Metra, I would like to us it.

Can someone give me information on this? Is it something I should do? How do I get to the station? Can I buy a ticket at the station? Anything else I should know?

Thanks!


----------



## Eric S (Nov 29, 2010)

printman2000 said:


> I am doing a quick trip to Chicago this week. I may be needing to get from O'Hare to Union Station to catch the Saluki.
> 
> I know I can do the CTA blue line, but since I have never ridden Metra, I would like to us it.
> 
> ...


I've used Metra to/from O'Hare a couple of times. To get from the airport terminals to the Metra stations, you need to take the Airport Transit System to the end of the line (Remote Parking E or F). Then there will be a shuttle bus to the next Remote Parking location, also labeled for Metra. You can buy a ticket on the train. Be sure to check the Metra schedules before traveling, though, as that line does not run very frequently or on weekends.


----------



## MrFSS (Nov 29, 2010)

printman2000 said:


> I am doing a quick trip to Chicago this week. I may be needing to get from O'Hare to Union Station to catch the Saluki.
> 
> I know I can do the CTA blue line, but since I have never ridden Metra, I would like to us it.
> 
> ...


Craig - you can find the schedules for this Metra *HERE*. I have ridden it a couple of times. It is a very convoluted process to get to it from the terminals. You have to ride the intra-terminal rail line to the parking lot end of the line, then switch to a bus which goes to two other parking lots before the parking lot where the Metra station is located. It took me almost 25 minutes from the terminal to the station. If you aren't in a hurry and really want to ride Metra, do it. Otherwise, the *Blue Line* is your best bet. As mentioned above - it really only runs at rush our on weekdays.


----------



## printman2000 (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I guess since I will be on a schedule (The Saluki leaves at 8:15am), I will skip Metra this time and use the blue line.

I have said it before and will say it again, I cannot believe CTA does not go to Union Station. Not looking forward to a two block walk in the cold with my luggage.


----------



## Eric S (Nov 29, 2010)

I'd guess (never really thought about it until now) Metra from O'Hare to Union Station a little less walking from airport terminal to Amtrak area than CTA from O'Hare to Clinton/Congress to Union Station. However, it probably seems at least as confusing to figure it out as the CTA trip does (Metra - not exactly obvious on the O'Hare end; CTA - less than ideal on the Union Station end).

Frankly, if someone were fairly unfamiliar with Metra in general and the O'Hare stop in particular, I'd suggest he/she ride from Union Station to O'Hare, rather than O'Hare to Union Station.


----------

